# removal of a port in the office setting



## pam2004 (Aug 19, 2008)

Is this service reported with an E/M code or 36590? I thought I had read an article indicating that it is billed as an E/M code.  Thanks for any reply.


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 20, 2008)

Per CPT Assistant Dec 2004, if it's a "non-tunnelled" port-a-cath, the service is inherent to the E&M service.  There would be more work involved with the "tunnelled" port-a-cath, you could charge for the procedure code.


----------

